# Hello from an ISFJ :)



## wistful (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi, everyone, how are you? *waves* I enjoy learning about personality types, and found this forum a couple of days ago. After taking a plethora of personality tests over the years, I found out that I am an ISFJ. It is definitely the type that describes me, though on rare occasions I get an INFJ or an ISFP result. Anyway, I look forward to getting to know you all and reading your posts


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings wistful and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum wistful. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## sartreality (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Welcome to the forum! :happy:


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to PC! :happy:


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

~~~wElCoMe To Pea Sea~~~ :bored:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Yay, more fresh meat.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

You are the third ISFJ to join today! This makes me very happy because I've been the only active ISFJ around here. :happy:


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Hello. Welcome to Personaltiy Cafe. *


----------



## JessieR (Oct 15, 2009)

welcome from a newbie! XD


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

wistful said:


> Hi, everyone, how are you? *waves* I enjoy learning about personality types, and found this forum a couple of days ago. After taking a plethora of personality tests over the years, I found out that I am an ISFJ. It is definitely the type that describes me, though on rare occasions I get an INFJ or an ISFP result. Anyway, I look forward to getting to know you all and reading your posts



Greetings wistful! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Please stick around with us. We don't have that many ISFJ's posting so it would be great for you to stay. We want to learn more about your type!roud:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Café!
If you have any (technical) questions or problems about / with the forum, let me know.
I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Misspicy (Feb 13, 2010)

!!!!!!


----------

